# Is it just me, or does Windows cortana seem even creepier then some of the other "spywear"



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I know a lot of information is collected every time we go online, and echo, siri and others are constantly listening, but Cortana seems even more aggressive, and by integrating it so deeply into the newer windows 10 operating systems takes away the ability to not allow it access. Any opinions, or suggestions? 
Jimm


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I took a look at it the first time I had Windows 10 but couldn't see how it could help my productivity. I have had it hidden ever since.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Nevada said:


> I took a look at it the first time I had Windows 10 but couldn't see how it could help my productivity. I have had it hidden ever since.


Hiding it doesn't stop it's capabilities to collect information does it?
Jim


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> Hiding it doesn't stop it's capabilities to collect information does it?
> Jim


That's a good question. I don't know.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Nevada said:


> That's a good question. I don't know.


I am not very computer literate, but from what I have read while trying to get rid of Cortana hiding it does not stop it from collecting information," so it can make our experience better'.
Jim


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Another reason to stay on Win7


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The earlier versions win10, you could yank Cortana by the short hairs, those other metro apps too. Now they bound them tightly, like they did IE in the win95/98 days. The first version of win95 didnt come with IE, which just pointed out the BIG LIE of its necessity. 

On the computer I have win10, its an early version that I used a third party script during installation to remove all the carp, then blocked it phoning home to all publically known M$ servers using firewall. This includes blocking updates, cause if you let it update, it just reinstalls all the carp. Use a third party browser and email client and let THEM update, not windows.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jim Bunton said:


> I am not very computer literate, but from what I have read while trying to get rid of Cortana hiding it does not stop it from collecting information," so it can make our experience better'.
> Jim


My motivation to hide Cortana wasn't to keep it from calling home. The reason was that I didn't find it to be useful so I didn't want it in my way.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Block cortana connections at the network level, 

check out https://forums.untangle.com/web-filter/35894-blocking-windows-10-spying-telemetry.html


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice list...
In addition with our friend the hosts file, you should have a pretty quiet windows all the sudden


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> Block cortana connections at the network level,
> 
> check out https://forums.untangle.com/web-filter/35894-blocking-windows-10-spying-telemetry.html


Unfortunately the last post on that thread is from two years ago. Everybody got excited back then and all kinds of lists and scripts to use not only hosts but firewall, but nobody kept up with adding the newer M$ servers to list of those to block. The only way to use the old lists is if you did a fresh install of an old version win10 and allowed no updates.


----------

